# R33 gtr Gt emblems wanted



## n600hks (Aug 20, 2008)

Gt emblems for the front fenders needed must be in good condition.


----------



## n600hks (Aug 20, 2008)

Bump! Anyone have these


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

n600hks said:


> *Bump! Anyone have these*


Have you not looked on eBay n600hks?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nissan-S...263156?hash=item2cec22c6f4:g:h~8AAOSwd7Rc9--e

Or...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/JDM-Niss...560824?hash=item4432976d38:g:ZuAAAOSwK5tcLubr

And...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/JDM-Niss...895392?hash=item4431c6e8a0:g:u44AAOSwdzhcJZbI

The blue HR33 ones are also For Sale secondhand....

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/JDM-Niss...680072?hash=item468cd80d08:g:zQUAAOSw~odcJZhQ

They have the gold 40 millionth ones too....

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nissan-S...175777?hash=item340a6c66e1:g:uMcAAOSwgsZc2Ah1

Or brand new from Japan!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/JDM-OEM-...674894&hash=item23baa2c0c8:g:qvYAAOSwvg9XWYXA

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/JDM-OEM-...674894&hash=item2a7fd90c36:g:9PUAAOSwWWxY9Gvg

And the USA too!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OEM-Niss...284085&hash=item25f964520a:g:wYQAAOSwDPNbIu9i

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/JDM-OEM-...229375&hash=item4658a48e96:g:swUAAOSwo4pYJNC6

HTH!


----------

